# Holstein calf with a umbilical infection



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

I just talked to a dairy farmer who has a two week old Holstein heifer calf that has a real bad umbilical infection. He told me I could have her for free, then when she is two, if she makes it, he would buy her back from me for $1,000. His exact words. What I am wondering is if she will make it. Her umbilical cord is about two inches thick, and is dripping some real nasty goop. Stinks to high heaven. They said she is drinking her milk good, but she did not look to me like she was real perky. I would really like to help her, and if I take her I would start her on 20 cc's on penicillin a day, and dip the cord in DMSO. Any other suggestions? What is the normal treatment for that kind of thing? He says if I don't take her he will send her to auction, but I don't have high hopes for her there. Poor little thing!!


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

You may need a vet to come and remove the dead tissue at the site, that would be best instead of pushing her full of antibiotics hoping to cure it. Too much anti can kill the stomach flora she needs to digest the milk and then you end up with scours and starvation. If you can get her clean the site up and see what is actually going on. It need to drain for sure but its always iffy with that sort of stuff. Good luck


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Why didn't the dairy farm get on to it himself instead of waiting until this point? People like this really peeve me and they should know better.

She is retrievable but take Dodgegals advice and get a vet to help you clean it up properly. There are AB's available now that are wound specific and are fast acting so rather than just fill her up with penicillan, get the right drug for the job. It will cost you I know but it will pay off.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with the 2 post above. But, Before you unload her pop her with 15 cc of penicillin. Its a start. Might be a day or so before the vet gets there. Best to have some kind of antibiotics on board then none at all. Sounds to me its a localized infection that has not yet spread to the blood stream. 
We used to used a strong iodione dip to seal off teh navals when born. But thanks to the drug heads, you can not get teh 7% any more. The used it in drug production. Mild iodione does seem to help when first born but not as good.
Bob


----------



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, I guess it's up to you-- just be forewarned that the antibiotics your Vet might prescribe are pretty expensive ( penicillin probably won't be the drug of choice)and you may drop one or two hundred dollars between the Vet and the meds and she might die anyway. Esp if she doesn't look too perky and you're battling an infection that has really gotten a foothold. 
JMO,
Susie


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I would run away from this deal. 

A navel infection in a calf turns into Joint Ill down the road. 

Do some research on treating Joint Ill before you commit.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Navel infection will not turn into Joint Ill down the road if it is treated NOW. At this point, the infection would appear to be localised to the navel and if treated with appropriate AB's now, there is no reason why this calf shouldn't go on to make a good, productive cow. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree with Ronney.
I have gotten calves from folks who lost the cow for some reason. I've dealt with navel ill and with older calves, joint ill.
I keep around some pen g (penicillin) from the local feed store ($10)..and in severe cases have given it up to two weeks--NOT reccomended unless you know what you are doing.
Some have used LA200, or other meds. 
Just make sure if you start one drug, to stick with that one. Some cancel others out, rendering all what you've done ineffective.
I'd also give probiotics in with the milk...to help keep the good "bugs" going in the gut and help fight off infection.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank that you all so much for your input. I did get that calf yesterday. I got one feeding of milk replacer into her, put the last two feedings she has only taken a few swallows no matter how I coax her. Her umbilical cord actually looks allot better than I was expecting. After I scrubbed of the manure:shrug: it is quite pink, not the angry red or dead skin I was expecting. She is breathing hard though, panting almost. I think it must really hurt. She is getting 15cc's of penicillin, and getting her navel dipped in something three times a day. I sure hope she gets hungry soon, or I don't have much hope for her. Well, I'm of to the vet to get a selenium and vitamin e shot for her, we lost a calf this year to white muscle, so I thought it would not hurt to give her a boost of it. I do hope that dear little thing pulls though!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

bulldog,

You need to get some fluid into that calf pretty quick. Do you have a tube feeder? You basically force a tube down the calves throat and *slowly* let the milk (or replacer, or electrolytes) drain into her stomach. 

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e076a1-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

This is what they look like. Your feedstore probably has them.

Good luck!


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

If she is breathing hard she may have developed pnuemonia, it happens very quickly and easily. Make sure she is dry and out of drafts and get that milk into her, also the PenG or what ever you are using should help with that.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup, I am using a tube feeder, she does not like that one bit!! You all sound right on, the vet told me the same things, but it sure is nice to hear it from people who have experience. She is not any worse, maybe a bit better, and her joints seem good, so hopefully she will get hungry soon.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would be quite concerned that if she's already struggling with an infection, pneumonia could advance quite quickly so I think I would treat with Nuflor.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Vivian, (the name means life, she needs all the help she can get!) is doing better I think!!! She butted me tonight a few times, how often are you happy for that? And she thought seriously about drinking some milk, but in the end I had to tube her again. Sure is good to see some sings of life though. I did get Nuflor from my vet, and am still giving her penicillin. She got right up as soon as I went in to her stall, and she was looking around and interested in things. I am still trying to be guarded as to her outcome, but I think I have some reason to hope she will pull through, if she drinks her milk in the morning, I'll post a picture of her!! Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds like she is doing great. Just watch that when you pull the tube out that no milk gets into her lungs. I'm sure you now what your doing but you can never be careful enough with that. Good job!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Bulldog, how about putting some Gatorade in the bottle for her to suck on. Worth a try. If she gobbles down some type of electrocyte than the problem is the milk replacer. You mentioned that she's butting you, is she sucking on your hand and clothes? What's one bottle of Gatorade, give it a try....Cherry flavor is best, good luck.


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

If you want to give her electrolytes, buy the proper ones, not Gatorade, thats almost pure sugar.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Dodgegal/Bulldog, Gatorade is not much different the electrolyte products on the market....if you notice below this product is 50% dextrose so experimenting with some Gatorade is not going to harm the calf in the least. In fact it may encourage it's appetite....


Bounce BackÂ®
Manna Pro

Features:
A multi-species electrolyte supplement. Convenient dry powder mixes easily with water. Safe and effective for many species. Dextrose for energy. For use in times of stress.

Ingredients:
Dextrose, sodium chloride, sodium bicarbonate, potassium chloride.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Dextrose (Min.)
50.0%

Salt (NaCI) (Min.)
10.0%

Salt (NaCI) (Max.)
12.0%

Potassium (K) (Min.)
0.6%

Sodium (Min.)
5.25%

Sodium (Max.)
6.25%

Sodium Bicarbonate (NaHC02) (Min.)
5.0%


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

No pictures to post yet. She seemed relay good this morning even took a few swallows from the bottle. But for lunch and dinner she had absolutely no interest in eating. That was a let down. She is getting electrolytes for Lunch the past three days, she does seem to like the replacer ( she drank the very first time I brought her home). How muck longer can she go on like this? Her umbilical cord is about half the size it was and seems to really be getting better, but her appetite is not coming along with that. How much longer can i give her 5ccs of penicillin a day? I have been giving it to her for 4 days now. I just really hope she pulls through. I have a heat lamp in her little stall, it was so warm in the dairy barn she came out of and it is so cold outside here. can any one think of anything else I can do for her? And boy is she in the habit of mooing so very pitifully the whole time I have that tube down her throat. Makes me feel like a heel! Anyway, I am praying she drink in the morning.


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not sure why she is not wanting to eat, does she have access to water during the day? She may be filling on that, or is there something else she could be getting into? The first few weeks I usually limit that water intake for that reason. Also is the milk warm, that help too. I'm not sure on the Pen thing, I;ve always used the LA stuff so you only have to give it once and awhile.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey there, I do not think there is anything else she could be getting in to. I have not left water out for her because I am tube feeding her three times a day. The milk is warm, and I always offer it to her in a bottle before tubing her. I just don't get why she is not hungry. Her umbilical cord is easily a quarter of the size it was, and her breathing seamed a bit easier this morning. She was up when I went in, and her eyes seemed brighter, and she was alert. She is still a bit shaky on her feet though, definitely not strong. The few times she has seemed to want to drink her efforts are feeble. Even when I can get her to suck on my finger it not very strong at all, then she just peters out. Oh well, I will just keep feeding her in hopes that her appetite will follow the rest of her, and get better!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

bulldog, just keep at it. It sounds like you are doing great. I am glad to hear she is getting up and moving around on her own. I would keep dosing her with her Pen. for another few more days. Up to a week if it is helping- sounds like it is. Best of luck.


----------



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

Glad to hear her umbilical cord is lookingbetter. Maybe some injectable Vitamin b would help her get an appetite? I had a sick cow that couldn't get her appetite back so that worked for me-- it's cheap too.

susie


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey crowinghen, that vitamin B sounds like a great idea. I have some liquid B complex, do you think that would help, or does it need to be injected? I'm getting some pictures of her on here tomorrow, Lord willing she will still be with us! I can not tell you all how much I appreciate your concern and wisdom. Thank you, thank you, thank you.:bouncy:


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, have you gave her a Nuflur shot yet? If not give her a dose of that as well. Just may be a on set of pneumonia coming on. 
I have had to tube calves sometimes for 2 weeks.
Bob


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Sometimes tube feeding can make their throats sore. Maybe she doesn't want to drink because of that. (I'm grasping here...)

-Joy


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Does she have a temp?


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

menollyrj said:


> Sometimes tube feeding can make their throats sore. Maybe she doesn't want to drink because of that. (I'm grasping here...)
> 
> -Joy


 Your not grasping. I have seen it before in calves. Takes some time to get feeling better even though they are still getting tubed. Then they go back on the bottle.



topside1 said:


> Does she have a temp?


 If a calf or cow has low grade pneumonia, there is sometimes hardly any sign of it at all. Temp might be just a degree above normal and maybe just a little discharge from the nose.
Bob


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, I am new to this whole cow thing, how do you take a temp from a bovine? I know horses, are cows rectal? She does not have any discharge from her nose, but her eyes always have some discharge. And I have noticed that her thought seems a bit swollen , like when I run my hand down from her chin to her chest it seems thicker where the tube goes. I did give her a shot of nuflor about 4 days ago, should I get her another one?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would take the temp rectally.

For goats they inject the B complex but that's assuming you have injectable B complex. It will say on the bottle.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

What about giving her some Nutra Drench? It is FULL of vitamins and things she needs plus it is absorbed in seconds.

Now with our goats, (I know she is not a got). I give them Yogurt when we give antibiotics. It helps with the good bacteria in their tummy. Just a thought.


----------

